

Rails 3.2.0 released - JangoSteve
https://github.com/rails/rails/tree/v3.2.0

======
dmix
Release notes: <http://edgeguides.rubyonrails.org/3_2_release_notes.html>

------
mark_l_watson
I would like to see a poll on what fraction of the time Rails developers
update app with new versions of Rails. For me, I update about half the time.

~~~
JangoSteve
Whatever it is, it's been a lot more since Bundler. Before Bundler, I only did
it when we had a specific reason and could budget for it. Nowadays, I'll just
randomly update the Gemfile, run bundle update rails, and deploy it if it
works.

------
bradleyland
Note the commit message: "Preparing for 3.2.0 release".

~~~
JangoSteve
Look at the URL. That's the ref commit for the officially tagged 3.2.0
release. I could have linked to the 3.2.0 release on rubygems.org (that's
where I first saw it), but there's much less to see.

